# How to get rid of collar marks?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

My dogs don't wear collars around the house and in the yard (its fenced and I don't leave them out alone). I'd rather not get into details but Gunner was being "baby sat" by my ex and when he came home he had a MAJOR indent from wearing his collar 24/7 (maybe an exaggeration - but A LOT!). It's very obvious to me and catches my eye .. How can I get it to go away? I've been brushing him daily and he's had 2 baths and its still there. The hair isn't bald in the area because I've pulled the hair up to look but its an dent obvious dent. Maybe time and a few months of shedding??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Have you tried combing it out instead of brushing? Try combing backwards (against the grain so to speak).


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, I have been combing. I didn't mean to say "brushing", sorry. He was a tad matted where his collar was so maybe that had something to do with it. When he first came home I had at least 10 slickers full of hair in the matter of 20 minutes. This whole situation has just frustrated me beyond belief.


----------

